# Want to get into G scale but where to start?



## NaughtyMonkey

Right know I live in an apartment and when I get a house. I'm going to build a G Scale layout. I had a friend who had some G scale stuff. He decided to change hobbies and I bought stuff from him. 

I got an Aristo-Craft Santa Fe diesel locomotive set FA-1 and FB-2. Got a few starter sets from Bachmann. The power packs are 1AMP and there not enough to power the Aristocraft trains I have. What do you guys recommend to power them? Something I can use know for indoors and use outdoors eventually. Thanks.

Also I want to start preparing stuff for when I do move into a house. What should I start accumulating. Track? Rolling stock, etc? 


Thanks in advance and very excited.


----------



## Big Ed

NaughtyMonkey said:


> Right know I live in an apartment and when I get a house. I'm going to build a G Scale layout. I had a friend who had some G scale stuff. He decided to change hobbies and I bought stuff from him.
> 
> I got an Aristo-Craft Santa Fe diesel locomotive set FA-1 and FB-2. Got a few starter sets from Bachmann. The power packs are 1AMP and there not enough to power the Aristocraft trains I have. What do you guys recommend to power them? Something I can use know for indoors and use outdoors eventually. Thanks.
> 
> Also I want to start preparing stuff for when I do move into a house. What should I start accumulating. Track? Rolling stock, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and very excited.


There are not many G members here, I would say get a 10 amp and you should be set for power. Shop around.
They are not cheap,
http://www.hobbymasters.com/MRC-Power-G-10-Amp-Model-Train-Transformer.aspx

here is the same one a lot cheaper,
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mrc/mrcag990.htm

I would say before you start buying you have to figure out how much room you will be using. G takes a lot of room.

Track and the cars that you like would be fine.
But don't rush do your homework and shop around.

We had some G scale cars for sale here a while ago, I can't find them now.
He ended up putting them on e bay, I watched them and they did not sell.

It was a good price for the 3 or 4 cars too.
Keep your eyes open here for some, and if you want search our for sale threads and find the G. then pm the member to see if he still has them.

But take your time and look for deals.


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

Thank you. I will look into getting a 10 amp. The cheaper one you listed is out of stock. I look for deals on ebay. If I see a boxcar I like / want. I'll decide how much I'm willing to spend and place the bid. If I get out bid, I let it go. haha.

The track that I do have is the stainless steel and I'd much rather have the brass. The turns I have are to tight. The trains I have run but they look funny. Like to get some more wider radius ones.

Also I have been doing a lot of research and even purchased a few books.


----------



## Big Ed

NaughtyMonkey said:


> Thank you. I will look into getting a 10 amp. The cheaper one you listed is out of stock. I look for deals on ebay. If I see a boxcar I like / want. I'll decide how much I'm willing to spend and place the bid. If I get out bid, I let it go. haha.
> 
> The track that I do have is the stainless steel and I'd much rather have the brass. The turns I have are to tight. The trains I have run but they look funny. Like to get some more wider radius ones.
> 
> Also I have been doing a lot of research and even purchased a few books.


Yes you have to do your homework and hunt for deals. G is an expensive RR to build.
I guess you know that they stopped producing the Aristo-Craft Trains? 

But if Polk can maintain some customers all is not lost.
When they stopped making the Aristo-Craft trains Polk moved into my town. I would be set if I ran G scale as they are right on the other side of town.

Polk has been a name in model RR'ing for a long time.
A copy and paste from their site.

Our history has been written for us. Here at Polk’s GeneratioNeXt we like to talk about the future. Polk’s GeneratioNext is the continuation of a long running family business. My Grandfather started Polk’s Model Craft Hobbies in 1935 and my Uncle continued and added Aristo-Craft Trains in 1935. Being Third Generation I have always talked about change and the future.

Now with my new venture, Polk’s GeneratioNeXt, we will be able to move forward on many ideas about change and the future of G Scale Model Trains that I’ve been waiting to put into motion. Starting off small with the manufacturing of a full line of G Scale Track that will fill all the needs of your model train layout. We look ahead to carrying an entire line of G Scale Model Trains and Accessories and to future where Polk’s is once again your one stop shop for everything you will need for you G Scale Model Train Layout.


Book mark them and sign up for their newsletters so you can get updates on what they are offering. If you want to. But remember they they are just starting over and it will take them a while to produce all the G scale that they want to. They want to eventually supply all for the G scale modeler. I get e mails from them and sometimes they have good deals going on. Especially for figures which in G scale are pricey, but the ones they put on sale don't last long.
Check them out,
http://polksgenerationext.com/

They have a spot for the new person getting into G, as they mainly are producing G scale track right now maybe they will cut you a deal on the track. it has a spot to e mail them. I guess you tell them that your looking for a deal? Can't hurt to ask, but I guess to get a deal you have to shell out over a $1000 bucks? I don't know. Check them out.

But your better off looking for deals, e bay, Craigslist list, estate sales etc.

Have you navigated our G scale forum yet? We do have some who are into G scale.
Doctor Z has some nice threads on G scale layouts,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=1068570

I think there is another member out in Ca that is into them also.

I will try to see who was selling those G cars. At first he was asking like $125? for 4? cars. Then dropped to $100, then to $75. Then he put them on e bay for $75 listed them twice and had no takers.:dunno:
I was almost going to buy them because it was a good deal.

I have a G scale train for under my Christmas tree, last year I bought this old tanker to repaint a Christmas theme. Every Christmas train needs a tanker right?
This is an older tanker I think? Maybe from the 60's or early 70's? One reason I might keep it as it is.

Right now I have left it like it was, it has a moose type looking reindeer on the side, I don't know if the picture will show it.
I have some humongous pictures of the moose or elk what ever it is here in this thread.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20888&highlight=scale+tanker

But they are huge, hit the control and minus sign to re-size them to see. 
If we were allowed to edit like we used to be I would fix it, but we are only allowed a short time to edit here.:smilie_daumenneg:
This picture is not mine it came off of eBay and was before I cleaned her up a little.








Note, in the above rooftop layout link he may sell you his? As his rooftop ideal didn't workout too good, I don't know I am sure he will say something now that I posted. maybe? sjm9911?

A few pictures of my G in this thread, though I don't think the tanker is there.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9681

But do take your time and look for deals, it would be nice if you knew how much space you can delicate to the RR. But if you eventually want to run outside I guess the only thing that would matter is the size of your wallet. 
Also keep in mind to buy items that will work outside. I don't know if brass or stainless track is better? there has been talk here but I can't remember what was said I would have to search.

And if your handy you can scratch build a lot of stuff, like bridges, water tower, buildings etc. That is a fun part if your handy scratch building things.
But don't make building it like it is work, try to make it fun building the RR, you can get overwhelmed when you do it is time to take a break from building the RR and just run them around.

You should have at least a loop built so you can do that, as your running ideals will come to you and you can get back to work on the RR.:thumbsup:


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

Thanks for all the information. It will be at least a year before I'm out of this apartment. I keep searching on the local Craigslist. I place small bids on some things on Ebay hoping that others won't outbid me. haha. Some really decent used track on there.

Will Polk and LGB track be compatible? I hear tons of good things about LGB. I think I will go with brass because they say it works really well and after a while it starts to look like real track. 

I also have a Christmas train. I'll make sure to take a picture when I get it out for Christmas. 

Yes I read about the AristoCraft going out of business, still plenty of it available online though. For know anyway. 

The G scale rolling stock I have mainly has plastic wheels and I plan to change to metal wheels. I changed all my HO from plastic to metal and can't be happier! haha.

Also plan to change all couplers to the Kadee ones. I also did with HO and there amazing Couplers!


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know if they are compatible?

Found this video from train world, they have some nice prices on the G scale Polk trains, http://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/polks-generation-next/


Right now it looks like Scott is a one man operation. Someone retired and he is trying to continue the G scale trains.


----------



## Don Trinko

The couplers are different on some brands but you can buy couplers and convert them. Don


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

NaughtyMonkey said:


> Right know I live in an apartment and when I get a house. I'm going to build a G Scale layout. I had a friend who had some G scale stuff. He decided to change hobbies and I bought stuff from him.
> 
> I got an Aristo-Craft Santa Fe diesel locomotive set FA-1 and FB-2. Got a few starter sets from Bachmann. The power packs are 1AMP and there not enough to power the Aristocraft trains I have. What do you guys recommend to power them? Something I can use know for indoors and use outdoors eventually. Thanks.
> 
> Also I want to start preparing stuff for when I do move into a house. What should I start accumulating. Track? Rolling stock, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and very excited.


What do the power packs look like? Normal black transformer with a red handle? I power my Aristocraft Eggliner with that one.


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

There the Bachmann controllers you get with one of there starter sets. 

http://www.thefavoritespot.com/p-53...og-power-pack-and-speed-controller-1-amp.aspx


----------

